# what ROM are you using, and why?



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

so the first thing I did with my N4 was unlock and root it - I knew from my N7 that stock Jellybean was awesome and didn't need much (if any) tweaking, but I also knew from my previous phones that I tend to be a little more demanding about performance and options with my phone than my tablet.

but with a few very easy modifications, I'm finding myself very satisfied with stock, rooted JB after all.

so I'm curious - which ROMs are you all running, and why? I'd love it if you could be very specific - what features make your ROM a must have for you?

the one thing I keep coming back to that might convince me to flash something new is the lack of customization in the quick settings window in stock JB.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

CM10.1 because I can update easily. Every morning I check Settings > About phone > CyanogenMod updates. Read the change log, then update the nightly. Android has become an obsession of mine the past couple of years. So I've been trying to cut back how much time I spend messing with my phone. This helps a ton! Easy, fast and still satisfies my crackflashing urges. Everything that I NEED in a ROM is there. The nightlies are super stable!


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

+1 brkshr

CM10.1 is essential to me. Plus Franco's kernel, of course.

I download the nightlies manually, then flash ROM + kernel


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I was a CM7 junkie on my last phone, but keeping up with nightlies feels like too much effort to me right now - I'm keeping an eye out for the first stable release.

most of the features I'm really missing on stock JB were features in CM7, so I'll definitely give it a go at some point.


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

I typically use JDX. It started as a project called Jelly Belly for the GNex [Toro], and it has since changed names and been expanded to the N4, N7, and N10. The developer, Jake Day, is great. In the earlier days, there was a new version out every few days, but development has since slowed down to a release every 1-2 weeks as the ROM has become super stable. This ROM is very close to stock. No frills, just performance. It is the fastest and gives the best battery of any ROM I have tried. It runs exponentially better on my Nexus 7 than any other ROM out there.

That being said, I am currently trying out the newest version of AOSPA (Paranoid Android) on my N4. So far, so good. While the built-in Pie offers much less customization than the Pie controls from LMT that I use with JDX, it seems to be integrated better with faster response time. I also like the quick reply feature (I think this comes from CM, and it has been included to an extent in the latest JDX release), the ability to customize the nav bar and status bar (especially transparency), and the theme engine. I don't typically mess with the colors for each app or anything, and I typically leave everything set to phone DPI, but I have found apps like GMail are easier to navigate with Tablet DPI. The post 3.0 versions of AOSPA seem to be more stable than the pre-3.0 versions, and while it is too early to attest to the battery life, it seems to be getting closer to what JDX offers.

I think I am going to give AOSPA a few more days, and if all goes well, I may continue using it over JDX. You won't find a ROM that beats JDX performance-wise, but I think the N4's hardware can better handle AOSPA (and other CM-based ROMs) than my older GNex could, allowing for a much smaller (if any) gap in performance between JDX and ROMs with more frills.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Paranoid Android is the only ROM (besides stock for a few weeks here and there) that I've run on my N4, and I love it. As mentioned, the PIE controls are fantastic. The PIE integrates well with the system, is very fast and responsive, looks great, provides easy one-handed access to the Quick Settings and/or Notification pane (without having to stretch your thumb), and I love the extra screen real estate. I haven't had an actual navigation bar on my phone since mid-January. Aside from PIE, the ROM has a strong focus on per-app DPI customization (which works great, btw), supports the CM theme engine, and has a number of tweaks and options without going overboard. With the included PA-tweaked stock kernel, the whole system is very quick and responsive - though I still like to throw faux123's kernel on there for additional tweaks and control. The ROM has been my daily driver for months and it is 100% rock solid. If you haven't, you really should at least give PA a try.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

bumped to ask a lame question: do either of the ROMs you guys recommended have full Google Wallet support? I just tried to use my phone at a Duane Reade for the first time and got denied (still running rooted stock). apparently Google considers rooted phones not secure enough for NFC access to Wallet?

any recommendations for a ROM that includes full support, or maybe a mod for stock rooted that'll return that functionality? not the end of the world if I'm out of luck, but it sure would


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

number5toad said:


> bumped to ask a lame question: do either of the ROMs you guys recommended have full Google Wallet support? I just tried to use my phone at a Duane Reade for the first time and got denied (still running rooted stock). apparently Google considers rooted phones not secure enough for NFC access to Wallet?
> 
> any recommendations for a ROM that includes full support, or maybe a mod for stock rooted that'll return that functionality? not the end of the world if I'm out of luck, but it sure would


It should work. Did you 'reset Google wallet app' in Wallet before you rooted? You have to do that before rooting &/or changing ROMs. You should be able to deactivate your N4 on Google Wallet online. Then set the app back up. Just 'reset Google wallet app' in the app settings before everything.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

nope - didn't even know that was an issue until I started googling yesterday  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2011)

Now, are you saying that it doesn't work or, the message that it is an unsupported device? Because once you root AFAIK that unsupported device banner stays but, the wallet still functions on my phone.

Running CarbonROM with the Franco kernel.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I couldn't get it to work at all, so I did the whole deactivate / uninstall / reinstall / reactivate thing, which...still didn't work.

embarrassingly enough, I'm pretty sure I was just aiming the wrong part of the phone at the terminal. after messing around for a minute, I found the right spot and it worked fine.


----------



## eddy4823 (May 2, 2013)

I am on AOKP but I keep switching between AOKP and PA. AOKP because of inbuilt features and PA because of eye candy. Always confused between the two.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anwedr (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm on Eclipse but I'm never set on just one rom. I would like to flash CM again soon though. Eclipse because it's close to stock and never any nightlies to worry about.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

anwedr said:


> I'm on Eclipse but I'm never set on just one rom. I would like to flash CM again soon though. Eclipse because it's close to stock and never any nightlies to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Still on CM myself. CM just added some features that are pretty cool.

Privacy Guard - Block any app from seeing your contacts, messages & gps (If you use FB, this should be mandatory) 
Camera Quick Tile - Take a picture anytime from your Quick Settings menu with 2 taps
Profile location triggers - Set a wifi &/or bluetooth trigger to enable/disable a profile

The first two have me excited & I gotta say, I do feel safer knowing that apps can't get my personal data. Plus, Koush should be coming out with PushSMS soon. It encrypted texts to other CM users & he's working with the developer of TextSecure, so I believe that he is going to make this feature compatible with that app, so anyone can install the app & receive encrypted texts. This all works behind the scenes automatically, so you can use whatever texting app you want.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I started getting a Google Play Services error message a few nights ago, and very recently rooted my N7 and flashed an AOKP variant to it...and then noticed that CM recently published their first stable version of 10.1 for Mako...so today I'm prepping the phone to flash CM,


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

probably a very dumb question that I'm too afraid to ask in the appropriate forum:

if I want to switch to AOKP from CM, can I use the same gapps package I already have on my phone?


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

number5toad said:


> probably a very dumb question that I'm too afraid to ask in the appropriate forum:
> 
> if I want to switch to AOKP from CM, can I use the same gapps package I already have on my phone?


ya, not a problem.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

figured as much, but thanks a million for the clarification.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

number5toad said:


> probably a very dumb question that I'm too afraid to ask in the appropriate forum:
> 
> if I want to switch to AOKP from CM, can I use the same gapps package I already have on my phone?


They should work just fine. The official CM GApps are here just in case.

Edit: I misunderstood. Since you're on CM I'm guessing you have the CM GApps & they usually play nice with other ROMs.


----------



## jrbooth3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm running latest carbon http://goo.im/devs/carbon . has halo now plus it works with the LTE hack as long as you use .33 or older radio. Paranoid rom didnt play well with the old radio but I may have messed up my configs and gave up too soon.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm loving carbon also. It has almost the picks of Rootbox.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Xenon.

Loved what he did for the GNex and I have zero issues on my N4 running his stuff. Just waiting for him to release a 4.3 ROM so I have something to flash.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

a friend of mine recommended I try Beanstalk, been running it for about a week or so

the battery life is ridiculous but I'm getting all kinds of weird errors so I want to bail and try something new, but I really kinda want to hold out until one of the big developer shops puts out a good, stable 4.3 ROM


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Using slimroms slimkat and quite pleased so far. Had to enable LTE and set the DPI back to factory. Fast fast fast!!! Nice set of custom configuration options.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

